# New Lambs



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I know this is a goat forum but I just have to share this:
We had our first babies (lambs) this year!
I was able to videotape the entire delivery but I cannot transfer it from my iPhone to my computer I guess the file is too large ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawww... Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nanajudy (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your lambs. Adorable.



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I was finally able to download the video of our sheep having twins. It is very graphic and gross at times so you may wanna keep a lemon wedge handy if you have a weak stomach 
You can view it at


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, very cute! Congratulations


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------

